# puppy is urinating on himself



## lipsmakerx (Oct 11, 2006)

Okay, first of all I'm sorry if this is TMI but I'm not sure how to explain the problem without being at least a little graphic.

I have a male puppy, 12 weeks old. He's doing reasonably well with outdoor training. However, he leans forward to urinate and ends up getting it on his belly every time. (He's a Yorkipoo so he has lots of mid-length fur.) I use bath wipes to wipe him down but am I always going to have to do this after each time he goes? (Assuming he always leans to urinate, that is.)


----------



## blackgavotte (Sep 28, 2006)

Yup, sorry, you may always have to be on top of cleaning his hair. If he gets neutered he may well then start to change his position, my Mac who is 3 now is great, he sort of just lowers his back, barely lifts up one back leg, and pees more or less straight down and all in one great flow, rather than sprinkling it in many different spots. When you see show Standard Poodles in between the ring times, many have plastic semi-bootees on, to protect their front leg pouffs from urine. of course, you can try trimming his belly hair too, and since he is so young yet,his conformation may also change so his angle could change too...Ah, the joys of boy dogs...


----------



## lipsmakerx (Oct 11, 2006)

haha. I knew there were certain things to consider when purchasing a dog (and its gender), but this didn't occur to me. Whew. Well the vet said I could take him to be groomed/haircut by November, so maybe I'll ask if they could cut his "belly fur" real short to help with that. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## rmangers22 (Oct 22, 2006)

My male lhasa used to do this as well. What I did was trim the hair short on his belly and left just the skirt around the outside long. It looked like he had longer hair when you looked at him from the side, but when you flipped him over... it was short. It will save you the time of having to clean the hair.. maybe his "angle" will change as he gets bigger... Some dogs never lift their legs..


----------



## LoveLilly (Oct 25, 2006)

My Pap used to have this issue but once she lost her puppy belly it was not an issue any longer.


----------

